# Nice car but is it worth the $$$$ ??



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is for an HO-Detroit POntiac GTO conv. y/wh top.Nicely done but is it that much better than that built by JL/AW that the price is justified ?

Neal:dude:




http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-DETROIT-1969...Cars?hash=item2c50f9d9da&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I can tell you the craftsmanship is second to none. But is it worth more then the JL/AW version? That can only be determined by you.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ho Detroit cars used to bring good money. Back when they were being made they were highly sought after. Now I feel the market has softened a great deal on them.
I think the best collecting prices are over for these cars. The sellers asking price seems to be the max price received on the bay for HO Detroit cars these days. At around $65.00 it is fair any higher then that and I feel it will be hard to recoup a profit in years to come. In short HO Detroit had it's day in the sun but it's over now.
Well that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*HO who???*

I just really doubt it will continue to appreciate so consistantly and irreversibly over time as to be worth this initial investment Neil.....


1scalevolvo said:


> ...is it that much better than that built by JL/AW that the price is justified ?


 ....naaaah I'm sorry... but my money is better spent on a genny in decent shape or even a MM example. Don't doubt it's made well... but with the less than stellar history associated with the brand coupled with the fact that you can put those wheels on another goat... I'll pass. You can have a good looker and piece that will hold it's value for years for waaay less money. nd


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Personally I don't buy HO cars an an "investment". I buy this stuff for the joy of it. If a " Goat " by JL/AW or MM can give me the same " Mojo" as an " HO-Detroit " why pay more ? 
If I can have a collection of different Atlas, Marx, Eldon, Lionel etc. in resincast on a T-jet type chassis thats good enough for me.For example I have built a bunch of Marx Lincolns & Rolls & Atlas Pontiac's in different colors without having to destroy the family budget.I see guys at shows dropping 
$1K+ on just a few pieces & if they are millionaires God bless them but not at the expense of financial family priorities.Sometimes the track manager's are right.



Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree, great renditions from HO Detroit. But with the others that have joined the market offering the same bodies for farless even though they're not quite at the same level of quality makes it hard to pay for something I'm not sure I'd put on the track. JMO.  rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Would have to agree, great renditions from HO Detroit. But with the others that have joined the market offering the same bodies for farless even though they're not quite at the same level of quality makes it hard to pay for something I'm not sure I'd put on the track. JMO.  rr




The original Idea of HO racing was to run them around the track in competition &/or just for the fun of it.Not to spend mucho $$$$$ for shelf queens to just sit there in the hope of realizing an investment while you just look at them.

Neal:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i'm sure all that quality looks great under a magnifying glass. but whizzing past on the track, except for the white roof, it looks an awful lot like the JL pullback i bought for something like $3.00 back when they came out. and since i'm in the hobby to run 'em, and white spray paint is cheap, i'd go with the JL. i really wanted an HOD Cutlass too, but i don't feel so bad now that I have a couple from Dash.

now, i gotta admit, i am suffering a serious jones for the HOD Grand Prix...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Warning: thread hijack ahead*

on an unrelated note, check out this car from the same seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BICHLER-RACING-...Cars?hash=item2c50fc7191&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

freaky.

--rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If its worth more than $10 I sell it if its worth less than $10 I RACE IT.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm with Neal....run them!
Some a little more prudently than others ....but run them!

Commander Straker's car ???? hahahahahaha! Whatever dude! Ante at 210 bux ???? Well I rekon that's about right to support that nasty crack habit yer on...clearly yer hitten' it a bit hard. Could I intrest you in Wonder Woman's invisible plane? 

I cant wait to win that ugly piece of crap and park it next to my puke green Avanti... NOT!


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> I'm with Neal....run them!
> Some a little more prudently than others ....but run them!
> 
> Commander Straker's car ???? hahahahahaha! Whatever dude! Ante at 210 bux ???? Well I rekon that's about right to support that nasty crack habit yer on...clearly yer hitten' it a bit hard. Could I intrest you in Wonder Woman's invisible plane?
> ...


That's Minty Green Grand Pa LOL :freak


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the guy with the UFO car must be high or something, I bought the same car, MIB, for 60bucks


----------

